# Developer Menu Application - For WPInternals unlocked phones ONLY



## gus33000 (Feb 11, 2018)

Some people may have never heard of developermenu.efi, it's an efi application Microsoft mostly uses on test devices which allows you to do many things, here are the main highlights:

_Note: if some people have a problem with getting this efi to display something, please use this one_: https://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-10-mobile/exe-binaries-binaries-w10m-oem-kit-t3476453


Enter Mass Storage mode directly on the phone without the need of a computer.
Delete and dump the UEFI variable storage from the phone (be careful with this you can easily cause problems).
Tickle the battery to 0% (useful for re-calibration).

This EFI application is *test* signed, this means you must run it on *an unlocked device*.







It's also the latest available (from 15254.158).

You can create a new entry in BCD for a new bootapplication and reference it in the place you did put the efi. You also must make sure you turn on nointegritychecks on it because it's test signed.
For reference here's what Microsoft actually does to BCD when installing it (aside from nointegritychecks):






You must place the files attached in EFIESP\windows\system32\boot\
Provided are also the latest bmpx files which enables graphical status when you're in mass storage (also works when switched using WPInternals).


----------



## the_R4K_ (Feb 11, 2018)

L630DS work fine but I don't see anythynk, just black screen.
PS: tried use different devmenu efi(from this post) and it work and display.


----------



## gus33000 (Feb 11, 2018)

the_R4K_ said:


> L630DS work fine but I don't see anythynk, just black screen.
> PS: tried use different devmenu efi(from this post) and it work and display.

Click to collapse



What doesn't display? The menu or when you enter the mass storage section? That efi should defintely work except maybe on rs2+, didn't check everything but I vaguely remember MS breaking feature manifest policies with rs2.


----------



## the_R4K_ (Feb 11, 2018)

gus33000 said:


> What doesn't display? The menu or when you enter the mass storage section? That efi should defintely work except maybe on rs2+, didn't check everything but I vaguely remember MS breaking feature manifest policies with rs2.

Click to collapse



menu.
I can't say my build because my phone...
I have this configs:
w10m 15254.1(one big part)
winRt(small part in end of drive)
efiesp(maybe different version than system likely wp8...)
But intresting that another file work fine.


----------



## augustinionut (Feb 11, 2018)

How about tutorial?


----------



## gus33000 (Feb 11, 2018)

augustinionut said:


> How about tutorial?

Click to collapse



I can't actually make a tutorial now because each people have their own way of loading entries from bootmgr, but I have planned making a whole post about bootmgr and bcd entries and how to have multiple of them on a lumia device in the future, afterwards sure.


----------



## augustinionut (Feb 11, 2018)

Please make tutorial using bcdedit


----------



## WallyCZ (Feb 13, 2018)

I have BSOD on 950 
UPD: My fault, i had efi file on wrong partition


----------



## FF7CloudsNobody (Aug 10, 2019)

So I do have a question on this, it is the 'Reset your phone' inside "About" that we use to open this, right? (running 10586 on a htc one m8, trying to follow your guide on unlocking the bootloader)


update: nevermind, its a hard reset and not a factory reset


----------

